# A New Battery Has Been Put In!?!



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

> SERVICES POCKET WATCH. HAS WHITE FACE AND BLACK NUMBERS.MADE IN GT BRITAIN. IT DOES WORK AND A NEW BATTERY HAS BEEN PUT IN BUT WHEN I PICK IT UP IT STOPS.


SERVICES POCKET WATCH

I have asked the seller how they managed to fit a new battery into a mechanical wind watch? :huh:

I`m looking forward to their reply :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

It likely stops because some idiot forced a battery inside the case. 

Later,

William


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

It's one of them newfangled electromechanical pocketwatches...or...something.

I'd love to know where he thought the battery went...and what he probably broke and/or removed, to get it to fit into the watch.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

My guess is, he/she, is just a liar.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Club Hammer?

:bangin:

:weed: ldman:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Thats what they told him at Timps........  ahem, i mean the watch repair place where they fit batteries.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I have asked the seller how they managed to fit a new battery into a mechanical wind watch? :huh:
> 
> I`m looking forward to their reply :lol:


Well I got one...



> hi sorry my wife did write up bit mixed up there.


That`s it blame the 710 :lol:


----------

